# Feeding birds of prey! *not for squeamish*



## Neels (Sep 24, 2010)

Took some videos of me feeding some raptors.

Feeding a Commom Kestrel. - YouTube

Feeding a tiercel Peregrine on the fist. - YouTube

Feeding a Sakerette falcon. - YouTube

Feeding a Sparrowhawk on the fist. - YouTube


----------

